
Wrestling with the Security Trilemma - dlancashire
https://medium.com/@SaitoOfficial/wrestling-with-the-scalability-trilemma-1eef0426673
======
trevelyan
Any suggestions on how Bitcoin can deal with that fee-recycling attack? The
2200 scenario given as an example halfway through the piece?

~~~
dlancashire
Currently Bitcoin has a delay of something like 50 blocks before the block
reward is spendable. This imposes a minimum size on the amount of float needed
to pull off the attack.

One strategy any proof-of-work chain can use is to just increase the delay.
This doesn't mitigate the attack vector though so much as just make it a bit
more expensive to get started. It also has imposes some extra costs on miners
and may discourage smaller miners from even joining the network.

